# HELP! Problems with HP Laserjet 1320 and hp toolbox on Mac OSX



## Fred13 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just bought a new HP Laserjet 1320 for my Mac (OS 10.4.5) and installed the newest driver for the printer, which I downloaded from the HP webpage.
Everything worked perfect!
According to the manual, I installed the HP Toolbox software from the CD and made the necessary restart. The computer reported problems with permissions in /Library/StartupItems/HP IO. I hit fix.
Now I cannot print from my printer anymore. I already tried to "reset the printing system" within the printer setup utility and added the printer from new, un-installed the HP toolbox software, installed the printer software etc. 
Nothing worked, the printer is still not responding...!
Apparently, I am not the only user, who has these problems!

How can I solve this problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Heres a solution from another forum:



> Hi, I'm having the exactly the same problem with 3 Macs, 2 x G4 PowerBooks and 1 x G5. I've just upgraded to 10.4 and 10.4.1 etc. After nuking the print set up with 'Printer Setup Repair (Panther)' which came up with a root permissions problem and resetting printers using the Print Utility. Then trashing all the prefs and replacing the config file, all through the 'Printer Setup Repair (Panther)' app. I finally got the G5 to work... I've been nuking one of the PowerBooks but it does not seem to want to kick in. To be honest I would not buy HP again, the LaserJet 1320 has been a pain since we bought it. I've only once been able to access the HP utility through a browser.
> 
> Posted by: Charles Teton on June 11, 2005 03:02 AM
> Solved problem by reinstalling 10.4.1, using write new system and import setting option, i.e. trashing old system. Works fine now... Hope this helps
> ...


----------



## barhar (Feb 18, 2006)

As per (the supplied CD's) '/Volumes/hp LaserJet 1160_1320/Readme/English/Readme.htm' ...

Supported Operating Systems

'This software is designed for Apple computers using one of the following Macintosh operating systems: OS 9.1.x, OS 9.2.x, or  OS X versions 10.1.x, 10.2.x and 10.3.x'

The 'Readme.htm' file also states ...

'Late-breaking Information

Please visit http://www.hp.com/support/lj1160 or http://www.hp.com/support/lj1320 to download software and drivers for the HP LaserJet 1160 and HP LaserJet 1320 series printers (a connection to the public internet is required).

For a complete list of known issues and workarounds, please visit the following website (a connection to the public internet is required).
http://www.hp.com/support/lj1160 or http://www.hp.com/support/lj1320'.

-----

At HP LaserJet Printers - Mac OS: Print only Postscript Drivers built into Mac OS X v10.4 (Tiger) it explicitly states 'The latest HP printer software for this device is built into Tiger for print only functionality and does not require a download or reinstallation of any HP software to print.'.

-----

In place of any 'HP ... Toolbox' use the 'Printer Setup Utility' ('/Applications/Utilities/' folder), via the 'Utility' toolbar icon. or just bookmark 'http://npi23061e.local./', to access the Printer's built-in network server for status and setting changes.

To print Duplex:
Page 58 of '/Volumes/hp LaserJet 1160_1320/PDF/English/LJ1160_LJ1320_use_enww.pdf' (of the supplied CD) states ...

'Mac OS X
1. Do a File-Print, select Duplex, and select Print on Both Sides.
2. If the Print on Both Sides check box does not appear, perform the following steps:
a. In Print Center (Printer Setup Utility for Mac OS X v10.3), click Printer queue.
b. On the Menu bar, select Printers-Show Info.
c. On the Installable Options menu, check Duplex Unit.
d. Click Apply Changes.
e. Close the menu.'

... however, to really print on both sides ...

Select an application's 'File, Print...' menu item, then click on the non-labeled pop-up menu (below the 'Presets:' pop-up menu) and select 'Layout' (typically, beneath 'Copies & Pages'), Select either the 'Long-edged binding' (the one normally to choose) or 'Short-edge binding' radio button, make any other setting changes, and then click on the 'Print' button.


----------



## Fred13 (Feb 19, 2006)

I was only able to solve that problem by trashing everything I could find from "hp" using spotlight and then re-installing OS X 10.4.2 which came with my Powerbook, upgrading to 10.4.5, re-installing some fonts, software etc...
It took me about 1 day to get rid of that problem. 
By the way: There is rumor that hp gets information of every single page you print when hp toolbox is installed. Users, who have "successfully" installed HP Toolbox tried Little Snitch and reported contact to HP whenever they start printing.

What I have learned: DO NOT INSTALL THE HP TOOLBOX!


----------



## barhar (Feb 19, 2006)

'By the way: There is rumor that hp gets information of every single page you print when hp toolbox is installed. Users, who have "successfully" installed HP Toolbox tried Little Snitch and reported contact to HP whenever they start printing.' - did you even read pages 29 through 32 'Using the hp toolbox' of '/Volumes/hp LaserJet 1160_1320/PDF/English/LJ1160_LJ1320_use_enww.pdf', of the supplied CD? 

The HP Toolbox in 'Tiger' (in the '/Applications/Utilities/' folder) titled 'hp toolbox.webloc' is just a file, which provides a link to 'http://127.0.0.1:5225/ToolboxManager/deviceRegistry', and nothing else. '127.0.0.1' is local only to your Mac, and no nowhere else. However, this file's link is incorrect and therefore does not access the 1320n's web server; however, 'npi23061e' is the correct link to the 1320n's web server.

If 'HP Toolbox' did 'call home' it does such via either of the 'Other Links' links of 'Product Registration' [which links to 'hp'], 'Order Supplies' [which links to 'npi23061e'], and 'Product Support' [which links to 'h20000']; which is explictly explained on page 30 of 'LJ1160_LJ1320_use_enww.pdf'. And when such 'talking' takes place, it is via port 80, via your web browser(s), and thus cannot (will not) be blocked by 'Little Snitch', unless you want to prevent the web browser(s) from performing its (their) intended functions.

'hp gets information of every single page you print' - no, it does not. The 1320n's web server does maintain a 'Page Counts' value, via the 'Information' tab's 'Configuration' link (of 'npi23061e').


----------



## Paul Fowler (Apr 24, 2006)

I have the same printer problem and the HP cd caused problems. I re-installed the HP printer drivers from my 10.4.6 dvd and yet I STILL do not have the 1160 driver. How can I get it?

Cheers.



			
				barhar said:
			
		

> As per (the supplied CD's) '/Volumes/hp LaserJet 1160_1320/Readme/English/Readme.htm' ...
> 
> Supported Operating Systems
> 
> ...


----------

